# R33 GT-R Coilovers + rear + front strut brace



## Woojen (Aug 21, 2012)

tell me what u got =)


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

I've got the standard GTR front strut brace if that's any good to you? I replaced it with a JIC front brace a while back and it has been in storage since. ***55357;***56842;


----------



## Woojen (Aug 21, 2012)

Not sure if stock one fits with RB30 engine as its higer


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Aah didn't think of that, no worries


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

PM'd you about the coilovers not had a reply though..?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I***8217;m sure I have a rear strut brace. PM your e-mail/mobile and i***8217;ll Send pics over when I***8217;m back home


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

FYi Stock brace clears RB30 by 8mm to cam cover, tight but no contact under load , I have RB30 in my R33 with AWD adapter


----------

